
How to Be a Great Product Manager with Facebook PM - villaumbrosia
https://www.productschool.com/blog/events/great-product-manager-facebook-pm/?utm_source=hacker_news&utm_medium=content_post&utm_campaign=great_pm_facebook
======
partycoder
AOL's Shingy, product management version.

Buzzwords, pseudoscience, gibberish and few actual content. All within a
complete lack of structure, and slides with dense/long text, and a lot of
irrelevant self-referencing noise.

\- Want to improve your diet? ask a healthcare professional, not a product
manager.

\- Want to improve your sleep? ask a healthcare professional, not a product
manager.

\- Got carpal tunnel from typing? Total lifehack, that's so 10x. How about
getting an ergonomist to assess your desk? You can get an assessment for free
from your employer.

\- Want to optimize meetings? Set an agenda. Make people optional if they're
not required. Appoint a moderator that keeps the meeting on track. Write down
the minutes of the meeting... If there's no agenda, no meeting.

\- Use 3 monitors? why not 5. Or 10.

\- Want to prototype an idea fast? Use paper. Use powerpoint. Use your goddamn
imagination. Don't throw team members at it in an app unless you absolutely
need to.

What is a great product manager? Start by managing a product to achieve a
material, tangible and significant positive effect on an important product,
understand how it happened, and make that success reproducible.

How to not be a great product manager? Do not try to understand why a product
is successful. Just assign the credit to yourself.

------
justboxing
Been thinking about joining Product School. The fee is quite steep, 8.5K or
something.

Does anyone have experience with doing their course and actually getting a job
as Product Manager at a good company in San Francisco / Bay Area?

------
btian
I thought they interviewed Evan Spiegel.

I guess he would be Facebook head of product.

~~~
hkmurakami
Evan Spiegel... of Snapchat?

~~~
0xCMP
Didn't he make stories at Facebook before starting Snapchat??? Why else would
it be in every product?

